# Sporterized SKS



## jneil (Dec 13, 2007)

I have an old SKS and I want to lighten it up a little bit. I'd like to put a removable 5 shot magazine on it, try and get the trigger to be a little less creepy and put a better stock on it. Has anyone done anything like this and where is a good source for parts in NE Georgia? Thanks


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2007)

I have.  I like the tapco brand for magazines and stocks.  Esp. their magazines.  Top quality.  You can pick up plenty usually at the eastmans gun shows. www.tapco.com or you can order online.

Not sure about what can be done with the trigger.  I didn't touch mine.  You get used to the two stage trigger after a few rounds.

Check out this site as well: www.sksboards.com

And welcome to the wide world of "bubba" SKSs


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep, www.tapco.com


----------



## jneil (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks, I checked out the sites and found some pretty neat stuff.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 14, 2007)

http://milsurpstuff.com/

link to good prices also


----------



## pnome (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh and be sure to read this thread at sksboards.com about 922r compliance.  You want to make sure that once you put all the new stuff on, you're still legal.

http://www.sksboards.com/smf/index.php?topic=27678.0


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 15, 2007)

Tapco will not stand behind their stocks!!!
My nephew bought one from the Tapco company in Acworth and when he got home it slipped out of his hand or he droped it. Either way, it broke and Tapco told him that he is out of luck and if he wants one, then he needs to purchase another one.
I put a sporter stock on my SKS, but it's not a Tapco...
The stock is heavier than the original wood stock, but it is much better balanced now; instead of all the weight being in the front.


----------

